# LGB/Marklin SD-40 Review & Video/Imagination Station Kids On Track



## Railroadinovations (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello again! 
THIS VIDEO IS RECORDED BY KIDS FOR KIDS WITH VIEWS OF EXTRA EQUIPMENT INCLUDED. 
This powerful Marklin/LGB SD-40 locomotive shows it's capabilities quite well in this video. The locomotive can creep along at an amazing 1 MPH and has a fantastic DCC system installed with analog capabilities. Analog is used in this video with track magnet activation for horn and bell sounds which are fantastic.
The locomotive is a new gracious and kind donation to Imagination Station Kids On Track Model Railroad And Train Safety Program from Marklin/LGB.
Once again Marklin/LGB has spared no expense to build the very best and most durable model available, with beautifully crisp painting and lettering, powerful motors and easy to use DCC. (If available)*
The locomotive is a very smooth running unit with all the perks enjoyed by LGB/DCC enthusiasts including Bühler ball bearing-equipped motors and a factory-installed mfx/DCC sound decoder. This locomotive will be enjoyed by families & children of all ages for many years to come.
THANK YOU TO MARKLIN/LGB FOR MAKING SUCH A FANTASTIC PRODUCT AND FOR ENRICHING THE LIVES OF CHILDREN ACROSS THE WEST COAST AND NORTHWEST AREAS OF THE UNIED STATES.
From all the families and kids we serve and from all of us at Imagination Station Kids On Track; Thank You Again!


This review is posted here more for the advantage of viewing the video for the large-scale community, families and kids than the actual review itself, since I am very sure this subject has been covered before.
I know it's been a while since we have posted anything here, so have decided to post this review and we also thought kids and kids at heart might enjoy the attached video on You Tube of our newly donated LGB SD-40 out of Germany as well. 
We currently have an operational issue with the sound system, since we operate on DC only and this locomotive is designed more to operate with DCC. We have posted this simple problem that we are having in the DCC section of this website and anyone who can help us with it can respond there. Thank you!
Imagination Station Kids On Track Model Railroad And Train Safety Programs
ALL PHOTOS ARE THE PROPERTY OF THERE PERSPECTIVE OWNERS AND ARE NOT OWNED BY US.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

Huh...?

while they are great running locos,
thats no “sd40”
thus your glowing “spared no expense” description is a bit baffling to me. (Kids or not as audience).

.thats an “old mold” wp&y alco with an added dynamic brake cowl, and revised roof vents...not unlike putting a diamond stack and western cow catcher on a 2015 an labeling it a us type steam loco. Indeed, better sound than the originals.

it would be nice if marklin had a new us diesel offering.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, it's nice to acknowledge the donation from Marklin/LGB... I get it. Of course you want to say thank you.

But there is a way to be thankful without the exaggeration. Calling it a SD-40, well really shame on LGB calling the old ALCo loco shell an SD-40 without even changing the distinctive nose. You lose credibility when you embrace this so vehemently, at least with me.

Just like the new Napa wine train that should have ALCo diesels, but produced with an F7. Just not right.

By the way I see nothing posted in the DCC forum. Your "easy to use" system is actually the cause of a lot of angst in the DCC and analog communities, as the new Marklin MFX decoders normally have to have tweaks to them to allow DCC or analog operation, many reports of no sound on analog, and also some situations where the bell and horn don't work on DCC properly.

So, I'm happy that this is donated to the "cause". I for one would like to see more evidence of the good works with kids and trains posted here.

Greg


----------

